# Changing web hosting any suggestions?



## Salonteez (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey everyone, needing a bit of advice here....I'm looking at switching my web host, various reasons too long to go into here, but I was curious who others are using to host their sites and if anyone is using a mac host like macdock?
Thanks!


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

Lifetime Hosting | Small Business Hosting are good. And the owner is a nice guy to deal with, cheap also and some great customer service.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use level ten hosting, they have been good so far


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

godaddy has great hosting and customer service.


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

godaddy is terrible. Matter of opinion but you get what you pay for.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

use bluehost.

that's all you need to know... i've never had a problem with them and they staff a support staff 24/7


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We use Dreamhost (Web Hosting by DreamHost Web Hosting: Web Sites, Domain Registration, WordPress, Ruby on Rails, all on Debian Linux!)

Our hosting is paid through 2012, and by all indications in the year or so I've been with them, I won't regret that. 

They don't use cPanel, tho, and their control panel takes a little getting used to, but overall I'm really happy with their prices, features, service, and space! 

Check out their forums to get discounts of up to $97 on your hosting. PLUS, you have 97 days to decide if you want to stay with them or not with a refund if you decide not to go with them in that first 97 days. No Questions Asked.

And another PLUS! Your webspace and bandwidth grow weekly! I have WELL over 500GB of space now, not that I'll ever use that much!

The other advantage to their hosting is that you can host as many domains on one account as you want. Completely unlimited.


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

Dreamhost isn't too bad.


----------



## redcell1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Depending on your budget and needs, plus your bandwidth usage and web space I can recommend several places if you could be a bit more descriptive I can save you time

or I can just list them all


----------



## Salonteez (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I've looked at some like bluehost before, and revisting them, as well as checking out the others that are suggested here.

I'm using a mac now although I have a windows laptop, and updates are a bit of a challenge on a cpanel with the mac, it works just some trial and error. That's why I ask about Macdock that uses rapidweaver or even MacCommerce. Just looking to make life with the updates a bit more easier. 

But my main concern is having great support, which is not what I'm getting now, it's like we got your money now see if you can find us.

Thanks again!


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I second the suggestion for dreamhost. I have never had any problems with them.


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

If support is the priority, go with Lifetime Hosting | Small Business Hosting. He's a top guy to deal with.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I have been with CIHost since 1998.
They started out a little rough but in the last 5 years have been great!

I have a direct line to the dedicated server support and 2am calls are no problem.


----------



## hotice007 (Dec 19, 2007)

CI Host is the worst. They lost my site and had no backup.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's what happened to me with JaguarPC.


----------



## TRENZZA (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, you need to make sure you keep a local copy of your database as well as insure that your web host provider also does daily backups. Any reputable host will do this.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I generally do. But for some reason with this host I didn't.  I know, in the end it's my fault for not backing up.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I use startlogic havn't had any problems but what do I know..

R.


----------



## Salonteez (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone, just an update...after many hours in front of the computer and on the phone with hosting companies...I went with bluehost...love their technical team!

Anyway..redesigned the site with rapid weaver, highly recommend and now it's up and running. Check it out Salonteez.com

Thanks to everyone who responded I really appreciate it!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Salonteez said:


> Hi Everyone, just an update...after many hours in front of the computer and on the phone with hosting companies...I went with bluehost...love their technical team!
> 
> Anyway..redesigned the site with rapid weaver, highly recommend and now it's up and running. Check it out Salonteez.com
> 
> Thanks to everyone who responded I really appreciate it!


Chris,

I really like the way you did your site, it is easy to navigate, and it's just pleasant to look at, and good designs too!

I would like to point out that your Shipping page has type that is too dark to read well.
Your other pages have a lighter font, so maybe it was an accident.
I'm old though, so maybe it's just harder for me to read than your younger customers... 

I really like it though, very well done, tasteful and classy.

Randy


----------



## Salonteez (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Randy,

Thanks for the great feedback! I did notice what you reffered to regarding the font color on the shipping page...I'll fix that in the next day or so...tired of being in front of this computer right now  my eyes are hurting too!

Thanks again!


----------



## roryrosen (Jan 2, 2008)

hostgator.com great prices, best customer service


----------



## Subcitizen (Jun 22, 2007)

pwapparel said:


> use bluehost.
> 
> that's all you need to know... i've never had a problem with them and they staff a support staff 24/7


I agree Bluehost is awesome. They always solve my problems, are inexpensive, and reliable.

Hope this helps.

Jason


----------

